
Raspberry Pi Smart TV: Plasma Bigscreen Project Offers Open-Source UI - jrepinc
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/raspberry-pi-project-4-plasma-bigscreen-smart-tv
======
h2odragon
the project site: [https://plasma-bigscreen.org/](https://plasma-
bigscreen.org/)

Looks a lot like Kodi / LibreELEC but with voice control? I can't think of an
"app" I _need_ running on my TV Pi, and I certainly aint eager to add an
active microphone to any programmable system in my home at this point in
history.

I dont see the point. Enlighten me please, anyone?

